# Flounder and pomp



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to catch some flounder to eat lately. But I honestly am not sure of the best way or really even a good way to target them. I usually go to Sikes about 3/4 waydown. DDoingb need to be closer in shore? How much closer? And what size hook/leader and bait should I use? 

What about pomps? 


And are they catchable at night? 

Thanks


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm no expert but I've heard use a gulp on a jig head and start from the beginning of the bridge and work your way down spending ten minutes or so at each set of pilings for flounder. I'm not sure what the best time is but ive seen a few caught at night but I believe they bite better in the daytime.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Any grub rigged on a heavier jighead to get on the bottom and keep contact, tipped with shrimp or some kind of strip, work all the way down the bridge around structure. For the pomps hit the surf.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounder bite very well around lights at night. Lighted docks, lighted pilings on bridges/piers. Look for flounder in shallower water at night, and try to catch a moving tide if you can. Finger mullet or bull minnows are great baits, as is a strip from the belly of a ray or another flounder. Smaller fish seem to eat shrimp more often than larger fish. I'd rig with a slip-lead setup with about a 36-48 inch leader in the 30-40# flourocarbon range. 

Pompano are surf fish, so head to the surf or to a pier to catch them. I have never fished for pompano at night, so can't help you there. Sand fleas, pompano jigs, live shrimp and fiddler crabs will all catch pompano.


----------

